# set timing on a p11 144



## philly144 (Dec 24, 2007)

hello all :newbie:

I`m a new guy on hear i own a nissan primera p11- 144 year 2000 1.8s, i think i`m right in saying that the usa never got any of these??????? its the same as pedro`s car.

these engines have electronic ignition (no points, or dizzy cap) and i have to adjust the timing through the ECU using a consult, oh bugger.

i don`t possess a consult they re rather expensive and a garage told me that the timing chain had to replaced coning git! springs to mind, i have a service disc that instructs to use a consult, not a chain change.

has any one who has a g20 had a similar timing issues or are all g20`s like our p11 -120.

many thanks

hope you all had a great christmas (thanksgiving)


----------

